# My cat that was rescued...



## maschine (Mar 4, 2005)

I thought I would post it here since I am new and telling this story makes me smile.

My Dad is a cop and the station is next to a river in the town I used to live. One day a lady came up and told him and another cop about a kitten in the river.
They went down there and saw the kitten attached to a pole that is used to hold a pier up.
So they find a net and fish her off. From what they could tell, she had been there a while and was almost ready to give up. They think someone probably threw her in.

So, even though he didn't want anymore cats at our house, he couldn't just give this one away.

He brought it home and took care of it and then gave it to me.



Here are a few pictures of her.

There was someone from the newspaper down there who took a picture before they got her out. It's a small town, so this was one of the main stories.










Here she is a few days after she was rescued.










And here she is, healthy and insane, a little over a year later...











I think she was a model in a past life, because she loves to pose for pictures.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh Gosh.....if I could only kiss that pink little nose!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

What a complete sweetie! And your dad too -- bless his heart. When think of that little dear, sitting in the water all alone like that, it makes me cry. I am so glad she had a happy ending.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

What an amazing story.
What did you name her?


----------



## maschine (Mar 4, 2005)

jennifer2 said:


> What an amazing story.
> What did you name her?



Rabbit. I sometimes think that she seriously could be a cat / rabbit hybrid.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

What a beautiful kitty!! So glad she was rescued!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

maschine said:


> jennifer2 said:
> 
> 
> > What an amazing story.
> ...


Not REALLY seriously, right?


----------



## maschine (Mar 4, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> maschine said:
> 
> 
> > jennifer2 said:
> ...


Heh, you should see her hop. She has that little nose twitch of a rabbit, too.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

That makes me so happy that she was rescued. 

What a cute baby. :heart


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

maschine said:


> ForJazz said:
> 
> 
> > maschine said:
> ...


I just said so because it's very much impossible, so I hoped you weren't serious. The myth of the "cabbit" is just that -- a myth.


----------



## Flammeche (Feb 26, 2005)

That's a beatiful story...
Is Rabbit now afraid of the water ?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Rabbit is a beauty! What a heart warming story.


----------



## maschine (Mar 4, 2005)

Flammeche said:


> That's a beatiful story...
> Is Rabbit now afraid of the water ?


I'm not really sure. She used to be really scared of the rain, so we thought that could be a reason why.

But unlike most cats I have seen, she loves fire. She sits as close as she can to the fireplace when it is going. And if there is no fire, she walks around inside of it looking for one.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I love a story with a happy ending. 

Hug your dad for me, too.


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh man, what a trooper for hanging on like that! That looks real tough. I'm glad she hung on for as long as she did, what a sweetie


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

what a lovely story


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

When I first read it I was about to cry, then once I got to the ending (when she was saved) I smiled. Rabbit is such a cute cat. I too, love stories with happy endings.  Rabbit must be a fighter, since she didn't give up. *Giving Rabbit A Medal For Being A Fighter Of The River*


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Aww, that makes me so sad to think of how she must have suffered...what a great life she has now!


----------

